# Artest on his way to knicks??



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

> CLOSE FRIEND OF MINE..............CAN'T REVEAL MY SOURCES IS A CLOSE FRIEND OF ARTEST LIL BROTHER, WORD FROM SAC. ARTEST(RON) MOVED ALL HIS BELONGINGS TO NEW YORK. HIS BROTHER INDECATED THAT HE IS ON HIS WAY TO THE KNICKS


NOTE i did not say that, that was on this forum, idk how reliable this is, but i thought i'd post it for you all anyway, chances are this guys wrong, but who knows..anyway heres the link

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?topic=699321#


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I would like to believe you but I'm having trouble believing that your the real Dwyane Wade.:thinking2:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

It's realgm boards.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah thas where its from, idk who the guy is..and ovbously im not wade, u were bein sarcastic..right?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

who would we trade to get Ron?

hopefully nate rob,jeffries and q......

but thats wishful thinking. we probably wont get him anyways


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

I hope he doesn't come anywhere near the tri state area


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Why do Knicks fans want him so badd imagine Artest, Marbury, and Randolph on the same team the trouble that they would get in. It would also rub off on the younger guys like Curry and Robinson.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47466/20070803/bucher_artest_to_knicks_deal_in_the_works/


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

This is baaad news. We do not need to be giving up David Lee and/or a 1st round pick for this basketcase. It ain't worth it.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> This is baaad news. We do not need to be giving up David Lee and/or a 1st round pick for this basketcase. It ain't worth it.


i kind of agree to an extent , if he wasn't so unpredictable i'd say do it .

but he isn't so you can only trade so much for a guy who has openly pined to retire after next season.

i'd even go so far as to offer morris but i think balkman and lee is an uneeded addition , the knicks dont need him that bad especially if Q's back is better.

only if its never going to work out with him is it something that should be considered.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

It's getting strange... One writer saying the opposite of another!

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47467/20070803/hahn_artest_to_knicks_not_imminent/


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

One word for ya: Egomania


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

id give up a first and nate robinson .......but not Lee,anybody else is fine


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

bluecro said:


> Why do Knicks fans want him so badd imagine Artest, *Marbury,* and Randolph on the same team the trouble that they would get in. It would also rub off on the younger guys like Curry and Robinson.


What the hell are you talking about? Yeah, let's watch out for that big troublemaker Stephon Marbury.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://blogs.trb.com/sports/basketball/knicks/blog/



> August 3, 2007
> Artest Rumor a False Alarm
> If any of you heard about the internet rumor going around today that said Ric Bucher was reporting on ESPN radio that the Knicks were on the verge of getting Ron Artest, put it on iggy. At least for now.
> 
> ...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Good find Grinch, the bolded part is also true. Now I'm trying to figure out who do we give up for him without losing our young core. Sac can still lose him for nothing because he will be a free agent soon, and because he is such a risk, they may not be too demanding and ask for Lee.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

If they really want to get rid of him, Jefferies and Robinson would work salary wise, but I think that would be a significant downgrade for Sacramento.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Good find Grinch, the bolded part is also true. Now I'm trying to figure out who do we give up for him without losing our young core. Sac can still lose him for nothing because he will be a free agent soon, and because he is such a risk, they may not be too demanding and ask for Lee.


as much i hate to admit it . i think balkman has to go, the knicks with artest and richardson would relegate him to 3rd team for the foreseeable future because he cant yet shoot....by the time he can shoot wilson chandler might be better than him or at least good enough to not really need balkman anymore, i seriously think in a couple of years he could be very good, to the point he could ready to start over balkman if he is still here.

balkman has such a special skillset(how many players can bring the amount of energy he brings to a team, play defense on their man , get steals and blocks,play smart, rebound, run the floor , and start and finish fast breaks...even play pg if need be...the last guy i can think of is scottie pippen who could also all of this and score 20 a game too.) i would hate to see him go and if zeke said its not worth it to him to deal balkman and that cost him artest , i could very easily live with it...but he is expendable as is lee , pretty much any1 on the team who isn't curry, zach, marbury and crawford is expendable because there is some1 on the team who brings what they bring or at least most of it....even jeffries is basically a poor man's balkman ....with a slightly better shooting touch.

the knicks could deal lee just easily but i think that because the nba is a business and lee is on of the few native born caucasians that can actually play , and in a crowd pleasing way at that he is safe , half of new york would scream bloody murder despite the fact that artest is a far superior player, Zeke isn't dumb the only guys he would deal lee for are garnett and kobe.


i would prefer jeffries to go , but i cant see the about to go full rebuilding mode kings taking on his deal after the season he just had, only young guys on their rookie deals and short term vets.

sometime you just got be logical about these things , if you want good players sometimes you have to give up good players for them.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

bluecro said:


> Why do Knicks fans want him so badd imagine Artest, *Marbury*, and Randolph on the same team the trouble that they would get in. It would also rub off on the younger guys like Curry and Robinson.


Ignorance at it's finest.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

i heard artest for lee, and robinson, but that does not equal talent.

maybe richardson and robinson for artest, but im thinkin q-rich has a high salary?


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

TheTruth34 said:


> i heard artest for lee, and robinson, but that does not equal talent.
> 
> maybe richardson and robinson for artest, but im thinkin q-rich has a high salary?


I think qrich and artest have identical salaries


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i think Knick fans are vastly overrating Balkman's abilities. Hes a hustle player and good defensive player, nothing more and nothing less. I cant believe some fans think he is a possible offensive threat outside of a breakaway dunk. His ball handling is mediocre and his jumper is just as bad. Fans are getting way over their heads.....Ron is 100 times the player. 

I think bringing Ron home might tighten some of his loose screws. and seriously, losing Nate, Q, Jeffries or Balk doesnt dent us in ANY way. Ron fills any void lost by the often injured Q and whatever role jeffries played. he is 50 times the defender balkman is......and Nate is the odd man out at the point anyways.

this is a no brainer if it can happen. and sure give up a first round pick...our potential pick has almost no chance of being better then Artest anyway


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

The one guy I dont want to give up is Lee. He is a big part of the team. Those other guys are replaceable


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

We all know what Artest brings to the table defense/offense and everything else but think about this people. 

Artest is on a contract year he will hog the ball in every single imaginable way to get his numbers up and get his big payday at the season's end. If the Knicks didn't have enough ballhogs already then brace yourselves for something fairly catastrophic.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

I really don't think Ron needs to worry about getting a big pay day. Hes gonna get it regardless, hes a great talent. Most teams don't even want his offense, just his defense.....so him shooting a ton of shots probably won't land him any bigger contract anyway. 

Besides, he wants to play in NY. If he comes to NY, they got his bird rights and will resign him no matter what


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

The True Essence said:


> i think Knick fans are vastly overrating Balkman's abilities. Hes a hustle player and good defensive player, nothing more and nothing less. I cant believe some fans think he is a possible offensive threat outside of a breakaway dunk. His ball handling is mediocre and his jumper is just as bad. Fans are getting way over their heads.....Ron is 100 times the player.
> 
> I think bringing Ron home might tighten some of his loose screws. and seriously, losing Nate, Q, Jeffries or Balk doesnt dent us in ANY way. Ron fills any void lost by the often injured Q and whatever role jeffries played. he is 50 times the defender balkman is......and Nate is the odd man out at the point anyways.
> 
> this is a no brainer if it can happen. and sure give up a first round pick...our potential pick has almost no chance of being better then Artest anyway


Good post. If u can get a player like Artest then giving up Balkman is a no-brainer.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/007876.html



> August 04, 2007
> Artest-to-Knicks rumors won't die anytime soon
> As Las Vegas summer league came to a close in mid-July, Kings players gathered their belongings after a finale win over the Clippers and headed for the exits.
> 
> ...


----------

